# New Pics - June 29, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun29

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...!


Such cuties! Each and every one...


Phil
el v


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Other than being abandoned, this batch of ducks seem in good shape. At least they had some company! Sure glad you are helping them along!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great looking baby ducklings.

I want to thank all who were involved in rescuing these youngsters, and especially you, Terry.

Carolina has such a sweet little face! 

They are all so cute!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Especially like the little Pekin duck babies, but they are all so adorable. Carolina does have a very sweet face, what's happening w/her, Terry?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Carolina (the pigeon) is the bird that our member, Carolina, drove down to me from the LA area. The bird has a broken leg which was causing the toes to curl up. The leg has been set and a pigeon bootie put on for the toes. I think she will heal up just fine. It was very kind of Carolina to drive Carolina all the way here.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're all so adorable! Give Carolina a big scritch & kiss from me


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love Carolina, it is a cutey. Hope the leg heals fine so it can get about on its own.

Pigeons, they were just made to be loved.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad that Carolina's injury is treatable. Hope she has a smooth recovery!


----------

